# Radschnellweg durch die Rheinaue in Bonn



## Black-Under (26. August 2021)

Hallo Bonner und Anrainer,

In Bonn sollen ja etliche alte Bäume gefällt werden um einem Radschnellweg mit 4m Breite Platz zu machen.
Vor dem Hintergrund dass wir als MTBler immer als Waldzerstörer angesehen werden finde ich so etwas unmöglich. Zumal es ja genug Wege gibt um mit dem Rad durch die Rheinaue zu fahren. Aber wenn Bundesgelder winken, ist sogar Naturschutz egal.
Deswegen hier eine Petition die es meiner Meinung nach Wert ist unterstützt zu werden. 
Aber bildet euch eure eigene Meinung.









						Rheinaue Bonn: Alle Bäume und Radwege bleiben, für Entspannung statt Stress - Online-Petition
					

Für den überdimensionierten Neu-Bau eines 4m breiten und fast 4 km langen Radschnellweges in dem hochattraktiven Landschaftsschutz- und Naherholungsgebiet "Freizeitpark Rheinaue" sollen nach veralteten Planungen mindestens 44 Baumveteranen von beträchtlicher Größe beseitigt und 4.500 qm Boden...




					www.openpetition.de


----------



## sibu (26. August 2021)

Es müssen mit Sicherheit nicht so viele Bäume gefällt werden, wie geplant, aber da dort genug Platz für Ausgleichspflanzungen ist, ist die insgesamte, langfristige CO2-Ersparnis mit mehr Rad- als Autoverkehr und Bäumen höher, als ohne Rad-Pendlerroute. Der ADFC Bonn hat die Situation sehr schön dargestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (26. August 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Es müssen mit Sicherheit nicht so viele Bäume gefällt werden, wie geplant, aber da dort genug Platz für Ausgleichspflanzungen ist, ist die insgesamte, langfristige CO2-Ersparnis mit mehr Rad- als Autoverkehr und Bäumen höher, als ohne Rad-Pendlerroute. Der ADFC Bonn hat die Situation sehr schön dargestellt.


Das ist so  nicht richtig um einen so alten Baum durch Ausgleichspflanzungen zu ersetzen müssen pro Baum fast 100 Bäume gepflanzt werden, denn in den ersten Jahren sind die nur damit beschäftigt den Pflanzschock zu verdauen.
Außerdem glaube ich nicht daran dass signifikant mehr Menschen deswegen auf ihr Auto verzichten.
Die Menschen die dazu bereit sind brauchen solch einen Radweg nicht, zumal wie schon gesagt es genug Alternativen gibt um durch die Rheinaue zu kommen.

Außerdem wofür eine solche Rad Autobahn? Wenn ich nur überlege wie gefährlich es am Rheinufer schon ist den Radweg zu übertreten weil auf solchen Radwegen auch sehr schnell gefahren wird. Meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg. Ein schmaler Radweg welcher auch mal natürliche Kurven enthält verringert auch die Geschwindigkeit und erhöht die Aufmerksamkeit.
Hier wird der selbe Fehler gemacht wie beim Autoverkehr und nachher wird künstlich die Geschwindigkeit beschränkt. Im übrigen halte ich eine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung auf Radwegen sowieso für angebracht (wie es in Kanada z.B. gehandhabt wird)

Der ADFC behauptet ein solch breiter schnurgerader Weg würde die Verkehrssicherheit erhöhen. Meine Erfahrung auf solchen Rad Schnellwegen ist eine andere. E-Biker mit völlig überhöhter Geschwindigkeit, Rennradfahrer die viel zu schnell fahren, dazwischen Ältere Menschen und Kinder die oft nicht in der Lage sind diese Geschwindigkeiten richtig einzuschätzen.


----------



## cjbffm (26. August 2021)

Erhellend dazu der Kommentar von GvM hier: 





						Radschnellwege | Bonn macht mit
					

Im Rahmen des Projektes "Kommunaler Klimaschutz NRW" mit dem besonderen Förderbereich "Emissionsfreie Innenstadt" plant die Stadt Bonn, für das Teilprojekt "Radschnellrouten" ca. 6,1 Mio € auszugeben, wobei dies mit ca.




					www.bonn-macht-mit.de


----------



## Black-Under (26. August 2021)

Wenn man erreichen will, dass mehr Leute mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren muss man die Fahrt mit dem Auto erschweren, z.B. Radfahrern auf bestimmten Straßen Vorrang gewähren, das war ja auch ein Vorschlag anstatt dem Radschnellweg. Aber da tut sich die Stadt schwer mit. Selbst mit einer grünen Bürgermeisterin.

Auch der Nahverkehr ist zu teuer und zu schlecht ausgebaut. Ich wohne an der Grenze zum Rhein Sieg Kreis, wenn ich 5km in diesen Kreis mit dem Bus fahren möchte muss ich mindestens einmal umsteigen. Weil nur lokal im ÖV gedacht wird. Von mir aus mit dem Bus in  Bonn rein ist doppelt so teuer wie mit Auto und Parkhaus.........

Da muss dringender angesetzt werden. Im Winter oder Herbst fährt kaum noch einer mit dem Rad. Im Grunde kann man wettermäßig nur maximal 40% des Jahres mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren.


----------



## sibu (26. August 2021)

Hier geht es nicht um das Freizeit-Radeln, sondern um das Rad als Verkehrsmittel, eben auch zur Arbeit. Der Radweg am Rhein wird praktisch kreuzungsfrei angebunden, er wird im Bereich der Rheinaue der "unterste" Weg sein. Dadurch ist das Rad dem Auto gegenüber auch auf längeren Strecken als bisher konkurrenzfähig. Damit man schnell UND sicher fahren kann, muss der Radweg übersichtlich sein und breit genug, um bei Gegenverkehr überholen zu können. Ein Problem der jetzigen Führung sind zu viele Fahrer auf zu schmaler und unübersichtlicher Wegstrecke. Auch wenn die Nordbahntrasse in Wuppertal kein expliziter Radschnellweg ist: Dort kommen Freizeitverkehr und schneller Fahrende auf Grund der Wegesituation miteinander klar.  

Ja, die Bäume brauchen, um zu Wachsen. Aber der Radweg und die Bäume werden deutlich länger stehen bleiben, aber das Verhältnis 100:1 gilt nur sehr kurze Zeit. Schon nach 10 Jahren sieht das Verhältnis anders aus.


----------



## cjbffm (26. August 2021)

Der ADFC war mal in seinen Anfangzeiten eine Vereinigung junger, visionärer Menschen, die die Welt besser machen und schonende Alternativen zum motorisierten Verkehr durchsetzen wollten.

Heute kommen sie mir überwiegend vor wie eine Ansammlung alter Säcke, auf sofaweichen Sätteln hockend und sich am Brezellenker (Idiotenlenker) festhaltend, unter sich ein Akku und ein Elektromotor, die sich allesamt anscheißen, wenn sie mal 50 Meter auf der Fahrbahn zwischen Blechkisten fahren sollen.
Da erscheint mir die Forderung nach extrabreiten Fahrradwegen in der Gedankenwelt der ADFC-Apologeten zwar kohärent, sie ist aber - mit Vernunft betrachtet - allemal idiotisch. Insbesondere, wenn damit Naturzerstörung verbunden ist.


----------



## sibu (26. August 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Wenn man erreichen will, dass mehr Leute mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren muss man die Fahrt mit dem Auto erschweren, z.B. Radfahrern auf bestimmten Straßen Vorrang gewähren, das war ja auch ein Vorschlag anstatt dem Radschnellweg. Aber da tut sich die Stadt schwer mit. Selbst mit einer grünen Bürgermeisterin.


Klar: Kennedyallee - Ludwig-Erhardt-Allee als Radschnellweg wäre mindestens genau so sinnvoll, wie unten am Rhein, aber das wird noch brauchen, bis das umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Black-Under (26. August 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Klar: Kennedyallee - Ludwig-Erhardt-Allee als Radschnellweg wäre mindestens genau so sinnvoll, wie unten am Rhein, aber das wird noch brauchen, bis das umgesetzt wird.


Ja und bis dahin werden Tatsachen geschaffen.

PS. bis neu gepflanzte Bäume das aufholen dauert länger als zehn Jahre. Bis dahin ist die CO2 Billanz so Negativ dass man es wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr aufholen kann.


----------



## sibu (26. August 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Da muss dringender angesetzt werden. Im Winter oder Herbst fährt kaum noch einer mit dem Rad. Im Grunde kann man wettermäßig nur maximal 40% des Jahres mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren.


Die Zahlen sehen anders aus: An einem Werktag im Januar (z.B. 20.1.2021) sind es immer noch um 1.000 Radler je Tag in der Rheinaue - die wenigsten davon werden Freizeit-Radler sein. Letztes Jahr bin ich trotz Corona immer noch 160 Tage im Jahr zur Arbeit gefahren. Die Zeiten ändern sich.


Black-Under schrieb:


> Ja und bis dahin werden Tatsachen geschaffen.
> 
> PS. bis neu gepflanzte Bäume das aufholen dauert länger als zehn Jahre. Bis dahin ist die CO2 Billanz so Negativ dass man es wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr aufholen kann.


Je früher man anfängt, desto eher haben die Bäume eine Chance, es wieder aufzuholen.


----------



## Edged (26. August 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Wenn man erreichen will, dass mehr Leute mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren muss man die Fahrt mit dem Auto erschweren, z.B. Radfahrern auf bestimmten Straßen Vorrang gewähren, das war ja auch ein Vorschlag anstatt dem Radschnellweg. Aber da tut sich die Stadt schwer mit. Selbst mit einer grünen Bürgermeisterin.


Ich habe schon vor langer Zeit den Vorschlag* gemacht *Ein-/Ausfallstraßen zu Einbahnstraßen für den Autoverkehr zu machen* und den Radfahrern die freiwerdenden Spuren in beiden Richtungen zu übergeben.
Autofahrer würden sich dann überlegen, ob sie in Zukunft noch z.B. von Norden kommend in die Städte einfahren und die dann nach Süden wieder verlassen müssen.
Jede Wette, dass dann nur noch 20% der KFZ-Last in den Städten wäre. Natürlich auch Tempo 30.

*Politiker aller Parteien haben mich angeschaut, als wenn ich vom fremden Stern wäre ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (26. August 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Je früher man anfängt, desto eher haben die Bäume eine Chance, es wieder aufzuholen.


Dann müßte man erstmal anpflanzen und in zehn zwanzig Jahren abholzen.


----------



## Black-Under (26. August 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sehen anders aus: An einem Werktag im Januar (z.B. 20.1.2021) sind es immer noch um 1.000 Radler je Tag in der Rheinaue - die wenigsten davon werden Freizeit-Radler sein. Letztes Jahr bin ich trotz Corona immer noch 160 Tage im Jahr zur Arbeit gefahren. Die Zeiten ändern sich.


Ich sehe daraus keine Tendenz dass es seit 2016 mehr wird. 
Die Frage ist doch wieviel % der Autofahrer steigen deswegen auf das Rad um. Das wird sehr wenig sein.
In dem Umkreis meiner Kollegen, fahren max. 1% mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, der große Rest denkt da noch nicht mal drüber nach.


----------



## sibu (26. August 2021)

Edged schrieb:


> Natürlich auch Tempo 30.


Dagegen gibt es übrigens auch eine Online-Petition mit derzeit ähnlich vielen Stimmen, wie gegen den Radweg.


Black-Under schrieb:


> Dann müßte man erstmal anpflanzen und in zehn zwanzig Jahren abholzen.


Erst anpflanzen bedeutet, dass die neuen Bäume zwar im Schutz, aber auch im Schatten und neben den Wurzeln der alten Bäume wachsen. Bei den Fällarbeiten bestünde dann auch die Gefahr, dass die dann nicht mehr ganz so neuen und kleinen Bäume schaden nehmen. Da der Radweg ausgekoffert wird, muss man zumindest einen Teil der Wurzeln herausholen.


----------



## Black-Under (26. August 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Dagegen gibt es übrigens auch eine Online-Petition mit derzeit ähnlich vielen Stimmen, wie gegen den Radweg.
> 
> Erst anpflanzen bedeutet, dass die neuen Bäume zwar im Schutz, aber auch im Schatten und neben den Wurzeln der alten Bäume wachsen. Bei den Fällarbeiten bestünde dann auch die Gefahr, dass die dann nicht mehr ganz so neuen und kleinen Bäume schaden nehmen. Da der Radweg ausgekoffert wird, muss man zumindest einen Teil der Wurzeln herausholen.


Die Ersatzpflanzungen werden so oder so ganz wo anders gesetzt, noch nicht mal in der Nähe der alten Bäume. Würde ja auch keinen Sinn machen. Überhaupt könnte man den Baumbestand ganz unabhängig davon erhöhen. Das ginge sogar ohne dazutun, man muss nur die Bäume die Eichhörnchen Eichelhäher & Co. aussähen wachsen lassen. Dann wachsen die auch dort wo der Boden für sie geeignet ist bzw. sie passen sich an den Boden an.
Ein gesäter Baum ist immer die bessere Alternative als ein Wurzelkastrierter.


----------



## Black-Under (26. August 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Dagegen gibt es übrigens auch eine Online-Petition mit derzeit ähnlich vielen Stimmen, wie gegen den Radweg.



Deswegen glaube ich auch nicht, das so viel mehr aufs Rad umsteigen, als es nötig wäre um die Flächenverdichtung und die Baumfällung auszugleichen.
Da geht es nur um Fördergelder und das Zuschustern der Aufträge.

Der abgelehnte FDP Alternativ Vorschlag sah gar nicht so schlecht aus. (ausgerechnet von der FDP)


----------



## sibu (26. August 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich sehe daraus keine Tendenz dass es seit 2016 mehr wird.


Habe ich auch nicht behauptet, sondern es ging um die Aussage, dass  im Herbst und Winter kaum jemand zur Arbeit fährt. Das ist an der Rheinaue definitiv anders. Eine Jahres-Tendenz aus den Zählstellen abzulesen ist aktuell sowieso schwierig, da hat Corona zu viel beeinflusst.


Black-Under schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch wieviel % der Autofahrer steigen deswegen auf das Rad um. Das wird sehr wenig sein.
> In dem Umkreis meiner Kollegen, fahren max. 1% mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, der große Rest denkt da noch nicht mal drüber nach.


Ich fahre seit 15 Jahren regelmäßig zur Arbeit. Die ersten Jahre ist mir praktisch nie jemand begegnet, inzwischen sind es trotz der sehr ungünstigen Topographie dank E-Bike mehrere Begegnungen pro Woche (nein, ich fahre nicht am Rhein entlang und auf "meiner" Strecke gibt es auch keinen Bedarf für einen Schnellweg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (26. August 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Habe ich auch nicht behauptet, sondern es ging um die Aussage, dass  im Herbst und Winter kaum jemand zur Arbeit fährt. Das ist an der Rheinaue definitiv anders. Eine Jahres-Tendenz aus den Zählstellen abzulesen ist aktuell sowieso schwierig, da hat Corona zu viel beeinflusst.
> 
> Ich fahre seit 15 Jahren regelmäßig zur Arbeit. Die ersten Jahre ist mir praktisch nie jemand begegnet, inzwischen sind es dank E-Bike mehrere Begegnungen pro Woche (nein, ich fahre nicht am Rhein entlang und auf "meiner" Strecke gibt es auch keinen Bedarf für einen Schnellweg)


Klar wird es mehr, aber es hat noch niemand ausgerechnet wieviel mehr es werden müssen.

Wie gesagt ich bin der Meinung der ÖV ist die wirkungsvollere Maßnahme.


----------



## sibu (26. August 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich bin der Meinung der ÖV ist die wirkungsvollere Maßnahme.


Es geht nicht ÖV gegen Rad. Beide ergänzen sich sehr gut, denn nicht jeder wird günstig an einer Haltestellen wohnen. Je nach Verkehrsbeziehung ist das Rad schneller, als der Nahverkehr. Damit die Rheinaue auch genutzt werden kann: Fahr mal ein "Rennen" vom Hauptbahnhof zur Endhaltestelle der Linie 16/63 in Bad Godesberg. Die direkte, umsteigefreie Straßenbahn wird schneller sein, aber du wirst nicht sehr viel Zeit verlieren. Sobald Umsteigeverbindungen, eventuell sogar mit Umweg, dazu kommen, sieht es anders aus.

Für 2017 wird für Bonn ein Kfz-Anteil von 41% angegeben (Berlin 26%). Da ist genug Potential für Rad+ÖV drin.


----------



## Black-Under (26. August 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ÖV gegen Rad. Beide ergänzen sich sehr gut, denn nicht jeder wird günstig an einer Haltestellen wohnen. Je nach Verkehrsbeziehung ist das Rad schneller, als der Nahverkehr. Damit die Rheinaue auch genutzt werden kann: Fahr mal ein "Rennen" vom Hauptbahnhof zur Endhaltestelle der Linie 16/63 in Bad Godesberg. Die direkte, umsteigefreie Straßenbahn wird schneller sein, aber du wirst nicht sehr viel Zeit verlieren. Sobald Umsteigeverbindungen, eventuell sogar mit Umweg, dazu kommen, sieht es anders aus.
> 
> Für 2017 wird für Bonn ein Kfz-Anteil von 41% angegeben (Berlin 26%). Da ist genug Potential für Rad+ÖV drin.


Da bin ich bei Dir, aber nicht so mit der Axt wie es vorgesehen ist, wenn es andere Alternativen gibt. 

Ich habe nun mal ein Herz für Bäume.  
Für mich ist ein Baum eben keine Sache die man so ohne weiteres gegen anderes aufrechnet. Das ist nach wie vor ein Lebewesen. Alleine wenn man bedenkt dass ein Baum das älteste Lebeswesen auf der Erde ist.


----------



## Trekki (28. August 2021)

Über die ADFC Mitglieder:


cjbffm schrieb:


> Heute kommen sie mir überwiegend vor wie eine Ansammlung alter Säcke, auf sofaweichen Sätteln hockend und sich am Brezellenker (Idiotenlenker) festhaltend, unter sich ein Akku und ein Elektromotor, die sich allesamt anscheißen, wenn sie mal 50 Meter auf der Fahrbahn zwischen Blechkisten fahren sollen.



Das körperliche Alter, der genutzte Sattel und Lenker, Ebike sind für Dich wichtige Merkmale um jemanden ernst zu nehmen?

Zu den 50m zwischen Blechkisten: ich bin in den letzten Jahren mehrfach von Blechkisten umgenietet worden. Zuletzt (Sommer 2020) auf einer Fahrradstraße in Bad Godesberg: beide Seiten zugeparkt, ich fuhr mit ca. 25 km/h mittig auf der Fahrbahn. Der Frau hinter mir war ich wohl unsichbar oder unerwünscht. Jedenfalls hat sie mich von hinten angefahren. Mit ihrem Auto!
Ja, ich habe gehörigen Respekt vor den Blechkisten und fahre daher immer so, dass ich möglichst sichtbar bin: mittig auf der Fahrbahn, mit Licht. Bei schlechen Wetter mit gut sichbarer Kleidung (gelb, neon).

Für die geplante Radstrecke fände ich es angemessen eine Spur der B9 zu nehmen. Natürlich incl. einer Spur im Tunnel von Bad Godesberg. Dann sind immer noch 3 Spuren für die Autos vorhanden.
Solange dies nicht soweit ist werde ich meinen Arbeitsweg weiterhin am Rhein entlang machen.

Gruss vom ADFC Mitglied, trekki


----------



## cjbffm (28. August 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das körperliche Alter, der genutzte Sattel und Lenker, Ebike sind für Dich wichtige Merkmale um jemanden ernst zu nehmen?


Also E-Mofa-Fahrer kann ich gar nicht ernst nehmen. - Wie auch? Und als was oder wofür sollte ich sie ernst nehmen? Gerade gestern habe ich wieder zwei, drei gesehen, die an mir vorbeigezogen sind, obwohl ich nicht gerade schneckenhaft unterwegs war.
Das Problem dabei: Mit den m-i-n-i-m-a-l-e-n Tretbewegungen, die die gemacht haben, hätten die auf einem Dreirad nicht einmal im Kindergarten von einer Ecke des Hofes in die andere kommen können. 


Trekki schrieb:


> Zuletzt (Sommer 2020) auf einer Fahrradstraße in Bad Godesberg: beide Seiten zugeparkt, ich fuhr mit ca. 25 km/h mittig auf der Fahrbahn. Der Frau hinter mir war ich wohl unsichbar oder unerwünscht. Jedenfalls hat sie mich von hinten angefahren. Mit ihrem Auto!


Ich war mal vor vielen, vielen Jahren beim Brügelmann (der echte, nicht das heutige Derivat), wo ein Kunde mit einem Rahmen hereinkam, bei dem der Hinterbau bis fast an das Sattelrohr gebogen war. Er war auf offener, gerader Straße, bei Sonnenschein, von hinten angefahren worden.
Habe ich deswegen mein Rennrad verschrottet? 
Habe ich deswegen das Heulen angefangen, auf der Straße sei es soooo gefährlich, man baue mir bitte einen Radweg und fälle dafür 50 Bäume? 
Bin ich deswegen dem ADFC beigetreten? 

Dreimal nein. 

Ja, ich fahre (natürlich) auch möglichst mittig, und gerade in dieser Woche hat es wieder einmal ein Blödi nicht gerafft und wohl auch noch nichts gehört von 1,5 Meter Überholabstand, weswegen ich ihm, als ich einer Bodenunebenheit ausweichen mußte, beinahe in die Seite gefahren bin. 
Schade, daß ich seinem Blech keinen Kratzer beigebracht habe, das hätte mich sehr gefreut, denn ich hätte mich 100 Meter später verkrümeln können, er hätte keine Chance gehabt, mich einzuholen. 
So mußte er sich mit meinen Flüchen und meinem Mittelfinger 🖕 begnügen.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (28. August 2021)

Als Bonner und Pendler seit 1988 kann ich nur sagen...es hat sich in den letzten 30 Jahren nichts, aber auch gar nichts wirklich geändert. 
Eine Radinfrastruktur darf dem Individualverkehr nicht wehtun,alle bisherigen Aktionen seitens der Verantwortlichen beschränken sich auf kosmetische Korrekturen, das Rad wurde und wird als gleichberechtigtes Verkehrsmittel nicht akzeptiert, da ändert auch eine grüne Oberbürgermeisterin nichts, und ein sinnvoller durchgehender Radschnellweg wird es zu unseren Lebzeiten ganz sicher nicht geben da Planung und Ausführung in Verantwortung von Menschen liegen die kein Interesse haben endlich eine Verkehrswende herbei zu führen. 
Cheers....


----------



## Jekyll1000 (29. August 2021)

Ich muss als langjähriges Mitglied im ADFC auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:

Die Planung des Radschnellwegs stammt nicht vom ADFC sondern der Stadt Bonn
Der jetzt grüne geführte Stadtrat hat die Planungen, die schon Jahre zuvor begonnen wurden, von der vorherigen Koalition (unter grüner Beteiligung) übernommen
Die Pläne wurden auch auf der letzten MV des ADFC Bonn kontrovers diskutiert und auch danach wurden öffentlich seitens der versch. Ortsgruppen höchst unterschiedliche Positionen dazu vertreten
Ich persönlich finde die derzeitige Planung des Radschnellwegs in der Rheinaue unter versch. Aspekten nicht optimal:

Das Fällen von bis zu 44 Bäumen wird in der breiten Öffentlichkeit nicht positiv aufgenommen
Der neue Radschnellweg verläuft im Gegensatz zum Uferweg nicht mehr kreuzungsfrei
Bei der Planung wurden versch. Aspekte wie Naturschutz (siehe 1.) und Urheberrecht (siehe GA) nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt, so dass die Pläne wohl zum scheitern verurteilt sind
Zum Thema Fällen von Bäumen nur ein paar aktuelle Beispiele aus Bonn:

In der Deichmannsaue sollen 80 - 100 neue Wohnungen entstehen und dafür duzende von Bäumen gefällt werden
Für ein Bauprojekt in Endenich sollen min. 119 Bäume gefällt werden
Für den Neubau des BSI könnten bis zu 200 Bäume fallen
Wo bleibt da der Aufschrei in der Bevölkerung ?

Ich finde das maßvolle Fällen von Bäumen für Radwege durchaus vertretbar, da diese Eingriffe - wie übrigens auch bei Straßen- und Schienenbauprojekten - kompensiert werden müssen. Außerdem wurden in den letzten Jahren auch in der Rheinaue immer wieder aus den versch. Gründen Bäume gefällt und das wird auch in Zukunft so sein (müssen).

Edith:
Erinnert sich noch jemand an den Bonner Rad-Dialog ? Das war wohl auch nur heiße Luft.


----------



## Trekki (30. August 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Also E-Mofa-Fahrer kann ich gar nicht ernst nehmen. - Wie auch? Und als was oder wofür sollte ich sie ernst nehmen?



Zu Deinen Fragen
Wie: mach's einfach.
Als was: als Verkehrsteilnehmer mit allen dazu gehörigen Rechten und Pflichten (Hinweis: einhalten irgend einer Trittfrequenz ist keine Pflicht).
Wofür: diese Frage verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Trekki (30. August 2021)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Erinnert sich noch jemand an den Bonner Rad-Dialog ? Das war wohl auch nur heiße Luft.


Zuminst funktioniert der Link noch. Mehr ist aber nicht davon übrig geblieben. Ist wohl wie alles aus dem  Dunstkreis "Fahrradhauptstadt 2020" ohne Ergebnis abgeschlossen worden.

@sinus alba : Deine Zusammenfassung der Entwicklung der letzten 30 Jahre kann ich bestätigen. Bin im März 1991 hier hin gezogen und habe seit dem so gut wie alle Fahrten in Bonn mit dem Rad (und bei Bedarf mit Anhänger)  gemacht. Ausnahmen sind so etwas wie Kinder zum / vom Krankenhaus transportieren, Spülmaschine kaufen.

Den Respekt vor den Blechkisten habe ich mir durch unzählige beinahe-Unfälle und einige echte Unfälle erarbeitet.
Eine Konsequenz für mich ist: ich fahre nicht mehr Rennrad. Mit dem MTB kann ich den Autos effiktiv aus dem Weg gehen.


----------



## supasini (31. August 2021)

Das Fahrrad als alternatives (zum Auto, wo Öffis keine Alternative sind) Verkehrsmittel erfordert Enthusiasmus und ein offenes Denken. Da darf es auch keine Vorbehalte gegen E-Bikes etc. geben, das sind u.U. die optimalen Verkehrsmittel zur Bewältigung bestimmter Strecken. Im Flachland sind auch Velomobile für regelmäßige längere Strecken eine Alternative, allerdings wird da das Problem der Sichtbarkeit noch krasser. Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass wir hier noch massiv umdenken müssen und auch Infrastruktur schaffen. Ernsthaft 20+ km Arbeitsweg wird man nur täglich schaffen können, wenn das sicher und möglichst kreuzungsfrei geht. Das Rheinufer hab ich immer als sehr anstrengendes Slalomfahren erlebt. Vielleicht ist das aber heute besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (31. August 2021)

supasini schrieb:


> Das Rheinufer hab ich immer als sehr anstrengendes Slalomfahren erlebt. Vielleicht ist das aber heute besser?


Am Wochenende und an Großkampftagen (z.B. Christi Himmelfahrt, besser bekannt als "Vatertag") ist das eher schlimmer geworden. Im Berufsverkehr (morgens besser als abends) geht es gesitteter zu. Da sind weniger Gruppen unterwegs. Problematisch sind eher Jogger mit Knopf im Ohr oder Hund ohne Leine.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (31. August 2021)

supasini schrieb:


> Das Rheinufer hab ich immer als sehr anstrengendes Slalomfahren erlebt. Vielleicht ist das aber heute besser?


Wie @sibu schon geschrieben hat: Eher schlimmer.

In den Sommermonaten hast Du zusätzlich an machen Tagen Horden von Radtouristen, die dann z.T. mitten auf dem Radweg stehen bleiben, um das Panorama zu bestaunen. Sehr nervig.
Außerdem wird es zusätzlich immer dann knapp, wenn sich 2 Radfahrende mit Lastenrädern od. mit Anhänger begegnen.
Die neue Unsitte ständig zu zweit nebeneinander zu fahren, erschwert das Überholen.
Und dann gibt es noch die Gruppe Ü60, die das Fahrrad wieder entdeckt hat und unsicher auf der Mitte des Radwegs fährt und sich bei Begegnungsverkehr fast fast auf die Nase legt. Sehr spooky.
Und zu guter letzt die Idioten mit getunten Pedelecs / S-Pedelecs, die mit 40 - 50 km/h ohne klingeln an einem vorbeischießen. Letztes Jahr hatte mich fast so ein Depp über den Haufen gefahren, als ich mit meinem Faltrad auf dem Weg zur Arbeit war.
Ergo: Ein breiterer Radweg tut Not.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (31. August 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zuminst funktioniert der Link noch. Mehr ist aber nicht davon übrig geblieben. Ist wohl wie alles aus dem  Dunstkreis "Fahrradhauptstadt 2020" ohne Ergebnis abgeschlossen worden.
> 
> @sinus alba : Deine Zusammenfassung der Entwicklung der letzten 30 Jahre kann ich bestätigen. Bin im März 1991 hier hin gezogen und habe seit dem so gut wie alle Fahrten in Bonn mit dem Rad (und bei Bedarf mit Anhänger)  gemacht. Ausnahmen sind so etwas wie Kinder zum / vom Krankenhaus transportieren, Spülmaschine kaufen.
> 
> ...


Ich bin die ewigen Lippenbekenntnisse seitens der Verantwortlichen einfach leid, ich halte es für eine Frechheit jedes Frühjahr ein ewig wiederholtes Lammento jetzt käme die Verkehrswende ertragen zu müssen. 
Es war und ist lebensgefährlich einmal quer durch Bonn/Köln zu radeln.


----------



## Trekki (1. September 2021)

supasini schrieb:


> Das Rheinufer hab ich immer als sehr anstrengendes Slalomfahren erlebt. Vielleicht ist das aber heute besser?


Im Gegensatz zu meinen Vorrednern halte ich den Radweg am Rheinufer im Berufsverkehr (für mich bedeutet dies vor 8.30h / nach 18h / südlich der Südbrücke) für OK.
Im Winterpokal bin ich einige malen von Köwi aus anstatt über der Südbrücke bis zur Nordbrücke gefahren. Das habe ich schnell gelassen: Beul und Bonn-Mitte sind ein graus mit den ganzen unbeleuchteten Radfahrern -> daher die Einschränkung "südlich der Südbrücke".

Zu Zeiten, bei denen viele Freizeit haben, kann ich die oben berichteten Erlebnisse bestätigen. Aber selbst auf einem 4 m breiten Radweg kann ein Paar den Weg komplett sprerren. Ein Inliner schafft dies auch alleine.

Den genannten Gedanken mit dem Lastenrad finde ich jedoch interssant. Ich fahre selbst seit ca. 1993 mit einem 2-Spurigen Hänger. Früher die Kinder und Einkäufe, jetzt nur noch Einkäufe. Dies ist für unseren 6-Köpfigen Haushalt der "Trick" um fast alle Fahrten innerhalb der Stadt mit dem Rad zu machen. Heute scheint der Trend zum Lastenrad zu gehen, könnte auch gehen. Die Idee einer Förderung davon wird allerdings sehr heftig diskutiert.
Die bedeutet für den Radweg: der vorhandene ist zu schmal für nennenswert viele Hänger oder Lastenräder.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (1. September 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu meinen Vorrednern halte ich den Radweg am Rheinufer im Berufsverkehr (für mich bedeutet dies vor 8.30h / nach 18h / südlich der Südbrücke) für OK.


Nördlich der Südbrücke Ri. Zentrum wird es aber immer dichter und die Probleme größer.
Und die Idioten mit getunten Pedelecs sind überall am Rhein im Berufsverkehr unterwegs.


----------



## zett78 (2. September 2021)

Der Radweg am Rheinufer ist morgens (ich bin dort meistens gegen 6 Uhr unterwegs) komplett frei.
Mich regt einzig und allein dessen Zustand auf. Pendle seit über zehn Jahren fast täglich, aber der Belag wird immer schlechter. Besonders schlimm ist es auf Höhe der DW, wenn die Wagen von der Stadt wieder den Dreck vom Rand auf der Fahrbahn verteilen, weil sie über den Rand des Radweges hinaus fahren. Aber die müssen ja anscheinend dort lang fahren!?!?


----------



## tebis (2. September 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Also E-Mofa-Fahrer kann ich gar nicht ernst nehmen. - Wie auch? Und als was oder wofür sollte ich sie ernst nehmen?



Eventuell als andere Verkehrsteilnehmer, die möchten, dass man sie respektiert. So wie Du auch als vollwertiger Verkehrsteilnehmer respektiert werden möchtest...?



cjbffm schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei: Mit den m-i-n-i-m-a-l-e-n Tretbewegungen, die die gemacht haben, hätten die auf einem Dreirad nicht einmal im Kindergarten von einer Ecke des Hofes in die andere kommen können.



Offensichtlich hat die Konstellation gereicht, Dich zu überholen. Ist das dein Problem?



cjbffm schrieb:


> Ich war mal vor vielen, vielen Jahren beim Brügelmann (der echte, nicht das heutige Derivat), wo ein Kunde mit einem Rahmen hereinkam, bei dem der Hinterbau bis fast an das Sattelrohr gebogen war. Er war auf offener, gerader Straße, bei Sonnenschein, von hinten angefahren worden.
> Habe ich deswegen mein Rennrad verschrottet?
> Habe ich deswegen das Heulen angefangen, auf der Straße sei es soooo gefährlich, man baue mir bitte einen Radweg und fälle dafür 50 Bäume?
> Bin ich deswegen dem ADFC beigetreten?
> ...



Was genau möchtest Du uns damit sagen?



cjbffm schrieb:


> Ja, ich fahre (natürlich) auch möglichst mittig, und gerade in dieser Woche hat es wieder einmal ein Blödi nicht gerafft und wohl auch noch nichts gehört von 1,5 Meter Überholabstand, weswegen ich ihm, als ich einer Bodenunebenheit ausweichen mußte, beinahe in die Seite gefahren bin.
> Schade, daß ich seinem Blech keinen Kratzer beigebracht habe, das hätte mich sehr gefreut, denn ich hätte mich 100 Meter später verkrümeln können, er hätte keine Chance gehabt, mich einzuholen.
> So mußte er sich mit meinen Flüchen und meinem Mittelfinger 🖕 begnügen.



Diese Einstellung trägt sicher zum besseren Verhältnis zwischen Radfahrern und Autofahrern bei.

Gruß
tebis


----------



## Jekyll1000 (3. September 2021)

Ein "Krieg" an mehreren Fronten: Jetzt mischt sich auch noch der Architekt in die Sache ein.

Wie konnte man seinerzeit nur so blöd sein und solche Verträge mit dem Architekten machen ?


----------

